# Can Koi pond survive in hot weather conutries?



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

I went to youtube and I saw woooow koi ponds.

Is it possible to keep such ponds (under shadow) in our hot weather countries.

The temperature in summer reach 47 degree centigrade.  .

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, Koi carp are quite tolerant of high water temperatures and low levels of dissolved oxygen in the water. 

A deep pond will benefit the fish as the bottom of the pond will be cooler and offer some respite from the warmer surface layers.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Chillinator, thanks very much.


----------

